

Liberator printed using a $500 USD 3D printer. - jjuliano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byjnhn-nZ_Q

======
jagermo
Yes, printed maybe. I don't see a reason why it shouldn't print, especially if
you scale it down. But, does it also work? And by work I mean not blow your
hands of if you try to shoot? I'm not sure the smaller printers get the
material as dense as necessary.

------
Morphling
" The printer used by Cody was a $8,000 second-hand"

